# What We Deserve



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

John Phipps

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/blog/usfr-johns-world/what-we-deserve-/


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Boy, he said a mouthful there!
73,Mark


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

We deserve the air we breath. Everything else is extra.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Tim/South said:


> We deserve the air we breath. Everything else is extra.


For some, that would be debatable.

Regards, Mike


----------

